# white ppl in scary movies



## reji12 (Jun 16, 2009)

what the hell is it with the dumb white person in a scary movie

list all the possible ways for a white person to do somethin dumb in a scary movie to die for


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh how may I count the ways?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2009)

Lot of race threads these days  /riot


----------



## Fire Me! (Jun 16, 2009)

gotta admit,
white people survival rate is a lot better than black people


----------



## Red (Jun 16, 2009)

The white guy always says "Lets split up". When will you guys learn. That never ever works. Ever.


----------



## Bitch (Jun 16, 2009)

The minority always dies first.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 16, 2009)

Even in Scary Movie 3, the only main cast person to die is Brenda.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 16, 2009)

I love scary movie part 1,2,3 and especially the part 4...


I really really fuckin love ANNA PARIS!!!! she's my idol next to McAdams..

this is the scene were I almost laugh soooo hard!!!


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Lot of race threads these days  /riot



Agreed man, agreed.


----------



## DeLarge (Jun 16, 2009)

I could post something really offensive right now but i'll just keep it to myself...


----------



## Sake (Jun 16, 2009)

Postcount +1


----------



## E (Jun 16, 2009)

Sister Eda said:


> I love scary movie part 1,2,3 and especially the part 4...
> 
> 
> I really really fuckin love ANNA PARIS!!!! she's my idol next to McAdams..
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Oh how may I count the ways?



What he said.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 16, 2009)

Watch Final Destination and its sequels. Lotsa answers there


----------



## Euraj (Jun 16, 2009)

Nah, everyone is stupid, predictable, and lacking their six senses in horror movies except for the typically athletic and exceedingly more intelligent main character.


----------



## Charizard (Jun 16, 2009)

Kazzie said:


> Postcount +1



pretty much this.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, those _SILLY_ white people. Good thing I was born in a non-white continent, Asia.


----------



## BubbleGumx (Jun 16, 2009)

Idiots that run up the stairs rather than to the front door.
-__-


----------



## Kei (Jun 16, 2009)

Go into a competly dark and abandon room and yells hello...I'm so glad I mulatto(black and white)


----------



## Mish (Jun 16, 2009)

Kazzie said:


> Postcount +1



I agree  .


----------



## Dave (Jun 16, 2009)

because if they are in the dark they will be the first ones to get eated by the big monstah


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess the same kind of stupid things as anyone can do in a scary movie


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 16, 2009)

By going to investigate what that noise was, or telling everyone to split up.


----------



## Mαri (Jun 16, 2009)

Racist thread!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 16, 2009)

Cause curiosity is always their undoing and in general their "run" skills fail.


----------



## SPN (Jun 16, 2009)

That's because if they made a movie where there were a bunch of stupid black/asian/australian? people getting killed the media would be all over it.


----------



## Daron (Jun 16, 2009)

Black people in scary movies... I count the minutes before they are killed 
White people... (at least) one always survives in scary movies.


----------



## Slacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Charizard said:


> pretty much this.



Same                 .


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 16, 2009)

There's a killer in the house lets run into the woods in a place where if we get killed our bodies will enver be found. Oh shit I frogot my gun. Lets split up. I know there's a killer chasing us but lets have hot sex right here and now. Shall I go on?


----------



## Nic (Jun 17, 2009)

Actually, why is it that us white people are so dumb in horror movies?


----------



## reji12 (Jan 15, 2010)

they always climb out the window


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 15, 2010)

Daron said:


> Black people in scary movies... I count the minutes before they are killed
> White people... (at least) one always survives in scary movies.



True true.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2010)

curiosity gets the best of them getting them killed.
greed gets the best of them getting them killed.
not taking off their high heeled shoes while running causing them to trip gets them killed.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 15, 2010)

trying to stay alive by hanging out with the black guy who's destined to die sooner than he is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2010)

The easiest way a white person can die in a scary movie is by being black.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 15, 2010)

^ Hollywood's so racist.

- After tripping over herself and conveniently spraining her ankle, rendering her unable to _get the fuck back up_, said woman will just sit there begging the killer to not kill her. Like that's gonna stop them.

- They hide in the most obvious places, like under the bed or in the closet. As if the killer isn't going to check there first.

- Obligatory slut and douchebag boyfriend too caught up in having sex while being drunk and/or stoned at the same time, that they don't notice the killer standing over them until the last second.

Shall I go on?


----------



## Idun (Jan 15, 2010)

Like: Oh lets check out this dark scary attic with a draft and lets only bring along a little candle as light 

And also having sex, everyone that has sex in such a movie always dies.


----------



## reji12 (Jan 15, 2010)

people gots to hate of off us bl ack guys thats why we die first


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 15, 2010)

in friday the 13th , remake, the white guy keeps fighting with the next biggest white guy instead of fighting jason.  He was holding a gun that he can't aim and use for shit.  and he was fucking thru the warning of jason , so they missed a chance to act sooner.

Also the cop just strolls casually thru that scary ass property even though he was there cause there was a serial killer on the loose!

dumb shit


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 15, 2010)

I never expected to see a thread like this. You don't know how often both my friends and family joke about this. Too amusing.

Those silly white people.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2010)

This racism is killing me.


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 16, 2010)

Nic said:


> Actually, why is it that us white people are so dumb in horror movies?



its the stereotype


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 16, 2010)

It seems as if in today's horror movie you need:
Blood
Dumbass character's
Sex
Bad Plot


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 16, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> It seems as if in today's horror movie you need:
> Blood
> Dumbass character's
> Sex
> *Bad Plot*



not really, jennifer's body, halloween II werent that bad, zombieland completely disagrees. but yeah i wont deny if B class movie always use those formula


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2010)

the plot is always the same. killer wants to kill, characters want to survive.


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 16, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> the plot is always the same. killer wants to kill, characters want to survive.



have you watch alone(2007)? theres no kill and survive  its just about haunting. horror isnt always slasher


----------



## Raviene (Jan 16, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> the plot is always the same. killer wants to kill, characters want to survive.



nah...the best ones so far IMO are the "haunting types"...you cant escape it and the only way to get out of it is to solve a certain puzzle (i.e. The Ring)...and a girl that can make her head turn 360 degrees works just fine too 

another stupidity: white people pinning their hopes that the black guy gets them out of trouble...like that's gonna happen right


----------



## Kameil (Jan 16, 2010)

This pertains to action movies as well white person hits the person in their face hoping in some miraculous form it stops him and the person jerks his face back and kills white guy/wound him.  

Another way White person always says split up or leads a Black character into his death by taking a way left or right etc Black guy says right ( safe way) white guy says left (dangerous path) thus Black dude gets lead to his death while white guy makes an epic escape.


----------



## reji12 (Mar 15, 2010)

true that.....


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2010)

The black man is always dying as a result of the white man's bad ideas.


----------



## reji12 (Mar 15, 2010)

good thing im not in a scary movie


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2010)

reji12 said:


> good thing im not in a scary movie



Yeah, even the good guys would aim for someone like you.


----------



## reji12 (Mar 15, 2010)

i know *what ya mean*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 15, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I know there's a killer chasing us but lets have hot sex right here and now. Shall I go on?



Well once you accept death, I see no problem with trying to get a good lay before hand.

But yea...

LET'S SPLIT UP!


----------



## reji12 (Mar 15, 2010)

even when you split up one still dies


----------



## Mαri (Mar 15, 2010)

swindleroz said:


> have you watch alone(2007)? theres no kill and survive  its just about haunting. horror isnt always slasher



Yeah, that was in 2007.

Nowadays it's all about slashers.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 16, 2010)

Who isn't a complete retard in scary movies?


----------

